# replacement screws for an amp



## wiz1der (Sep 27, 2013)

I just picked up a used PPI p900.4 that is missing two of the speaker set screws, as well as the remote set screw.

Anyone have any idea where I can pick these up at?

I figured this board wouldl bethe best place, since you guys probably have a bunch of old parts lying around....


Thanks!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im missing a bunch on my zapcos to. idk where they could have gone but best bet is take the ones you do have to a hardware store or homedepot/lowes and see if they have anything matching. if not, find out the dimentions of the screw and order them online


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Best bet would be ace hardware store or home depot and Lowes.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

McMaster-Carr


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

IBcivic said:


> McMaster-Carr


Yeah that site makes me happy in the pants. Wish i had it back in my buck wild PC case modding days.


----------

